

Recursion of components with Tapestry 5 - ownedthx
http://blog.bolkey.com/2009/06/06/tapestry-5-recursive-tree/
It's quite difficult to do recursion of components in Tapestry 5.  This blog post shows a technique to do just that.
======
mahmud
Inspirational code, reminds me why I refused to be a corporate programmer.

